# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me Porta te Usb

## BledarG

Kur  efus Usb ne Pc Nuk lajmron sen as nuk qet ma ja instaluu driverat as kurfar sinjali jo veq usb po qdo paisje tjeter

----------


## fegi II

> Kur  efus Usb ne Pc Nuk lajmron sen as nuk qet ma ja instaluu driverat as kurfar sinjali jo veq usb po qdo paisje tjeter



Nuk kam shum njohuri
shiko ket vidio ndoshta kryn pune.

----------

